# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات وصو نوكيا 203 اشا Nokia Asha 203

## mohamed73

نوكيا آشا 203 صور Nokia 203 اشا الجديد      *Nokia asha 203*   *مواصفات نوكيا اشا 203 - Nokia asha 203 Specifications* الالوان المتوفرة
أحمر غامق
رمادي داكن
أبيض فضي     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 10 MB
ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB
الرام 16 MB RAM
الروم 32 MB ROM
تخزين الأسماء حتي 1000 اسم    الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 2 MP
امكانية تصوير فيديو    البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : الحد الاقصى حتي 650 ساعة
وقت التحدث : الحد الاقصى حتي 5 ساعات    مميزات أخرى
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2
Java
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
شاشة TFT بحجم 2.4 انش باللمس
لوحة مفايتح
وزن الجهاز 90 جرام
سمك الجهاز 13.9 mm
الابعاد 114.8 x 49.8 x 13.9 mm, 91.5 cc     *عيوب الموبايل نوكيا اشا 203*
لايدعم واي فاي wi-fi
لا يدعم GPS
لا يحتوي علي شريحتين
لايوجد كاميرا امامية
لايدعم 3G
لا يدعم اللمس المتعدد
طبعا هذه تعتبر ليست عيوب وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص الجهاز     *سعر نوكيا 203 اشا 203- اسعار Nokia asha 203 prices*
سعر نوكيا 203 بالدولار : 80 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا آشا 203 باليورو : 60 يورو
بالنسبة لسعر الجهاز في مصر و السعودية وباقي الدول العربية بأمكانك استعمال موقع تحويل العملات لمعرفة سعر المويايل بعملة بلدك     *صور نوكيا اشا 203 , Nokia asha 203 images*

----------

